# BERLIN KLASSIK 2013 T-Shirt Design Contest



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

We would really like to get enthusiast engaged in this years BERLIN KLASSIK show, so we are putting on a 2013 T-Shirt Design Contest.

What does everyone think of a T-SHIRT design competition for BERLIN KLASSIK 2013?

If we can get enough interest in this we might make it happen... DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES!

*Winner will receive:* 


 Free admission to the show
 Custom trophy award
 Two of our 2013 T-Shirt
 Feature on the Official BERLIN KLASSIK website
 And bragging rights 


As we collect design submissions, we will be featuring them here. Visit us daily to start considering which designs you’d like to see on the 2013 BERLIN KLASSIK t-shirt.

Following the August 1st deadline, a shortlist of designs will be chosen by our staff, and will be displayed on the BERLIN KLASSIK website for people to vote on.

These final designs will go live at www.berlinklassik.ca on August 1st. Tell your friends all about your designs and invite them to vote on your submission!

The final selection for the Collective and Public design categories will be announced Friday, August 15th at Noon.


*Design Criteria for our 2013 BERLIN KLASSIK t-shirt*


It should in some way incorporate the BERLIN KLASSIK logo
The artwork must translate well to the screen printing process, so please don’t include cars or intricate designs with gradients, shadows, reflections, etc. 
The VW, Audi, Porsche, BMW or Mercedes Logos (or any other copyrighted or trademarked logos, phrases, etc.) may not be used within design.
Artwork must be in a high resolution, preferably vector format such as .Ai, .Eps, .Pdf, Psd or .Tif formats
All submissions are limited to maximum size of 11” x 17”
Please include your name and contact info
All submissions must be in by August 1st, 2013



Our 2012 BERLIN KLASSIK T-Shirt Designs

























*A note on copyright and rules:*
All artwork submitted to BERLIN KLASSIK for the purposes of this contest must be original and free of copyright restrictions (you must be the creator of the work and you are willing to let us reproduce your artwork as necessary). By submitting artwork to BERLIN KLASSIK, you are giving us the right to use your art for publicity, display, and sale as a t-shirt. Publicity includes this website and any fair public use related to the BERLIN KLASSIK including sale online or other events, on the BERLIN KLASSIK site, and in promotional materials. All intellectual property or proprietary ideas related to the artwork are retained by the designer.


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

What would you like to see on this years t-shirt design?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you post a link to a vector of your logo? I'd like to take a stab at this.


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

T-Shirt designs are all finished up and will be posted soon!


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

NEW LOOK FOR 2013!


----------

